# 12/24 Volt Trolling Motor Help



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I will start by saying I am new to this site in the past month or so, and just joined today as I am having some issues with my trolling motor and was thinking that there are many on this site that probably have some valuable insight for me.  I am also new to owning a fishing boat. I bought my boat a 1988 Procraft 1660V with a 90 Horse Johnson in March. I have had no major issues with the boat till now and it has been running well for me.

I was using my electric bow mounted trolling motor two days ago and heard a "snap" from the back, where my batteries are located. It sounded exactly like someone flipping a light switch, and I lost power. I went back to the batteries and saw no obvious issues. I switched my power at the front from 24V to 12V and motored the remainder of the way to the dock (I was on Cowan Lake which is why I had to use the trolling motor to get to the dock). I took the boat home and plugged in my on-board charger and did not have time to look at the boat until this morning. I unplugged my charger and hit the power switch on the motor foot control. The blade spun just fine in 12V mode. I switch over to 24 V and hit the power and I have nothing. Next, I switch from "Run" mode to "Charge" mode at the front consol and the motor will run on both 12 and 24 Volt mode, but with the same power on each setting.

Next, I go to the back and check both batteries. I have 12.98 V in battery one and 12.99 V on battery two. I then go back to the front and remove the plug of my trolling motor from the boat. I check the plug in and am only getting 12.87 V to the plug. I should be getting near 24 V in that plug correct? I am trying to rule the motor out as a possibility, but it could be in that switch on my foot control which changes from 12 to 24 V?

I will have time to work on my boat on Sunday and Monday and would greatly appreciate any advise someone may have to curb my time in working on the boat and maxize the fishing time!

Thanks Guys and I look forward to participating in the forums.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Are those connections old? Is there a fuse between the 2 batteries? You might just have to redo all the connections (solder) and maybe eliminate the 12/24 switch all together.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

You have a breaker that tripped. Trace the wires on both batterys and you will find it check by the plug also.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I will check it all out. Appreciate the insight!


----------

